# New bike lanes on SM Blvd!



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

It's official ... they've finished paving the road between Beverly Hills and the 405, and they've added bike lanes spanning the entire stretch going both directions! Finally, FINALLY, there's a decent road to take from the westside to the rest of the world (unless you think Wilshire is decent or unless you think Olympic's not too far out of the way).


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i still don't think i'd ride it. sm blvd is jammed full all the time and almost a racetrack for the cages.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool. I sometimes like to ride over to my Dad's place in Beverly Hills from my place near LAX and usually take San Vicente from the beach to Wilshire and Wilshire is a total nightmare (traffic, potholes).Olympic is too far south, so this is perfect. I am a little worried about the traffic, but it can't be worse than Wilshire.

I may even try it tomorrow and report back here.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

i've ridden it twice now and it is awesome. Virturally uninterrupted, except for traffic lights. Going westbound, all the street parking is along mini-access roads separated from the blvd by medians. You have to be mindful that no one pulls out in front of you or merges across you to get to the access road, but they're pretty light, traffic-wise.

And I agree with dcaren: Olympic is too far south and Wilshire is suicide (though I ride it all the time to get from Brentwood to a client at Wilshire/Beverly Glen).

Edge: What's your alternative?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

don't have one but i was only on the new sm blvd two weeks ago and only around the 405 intersection. i need to drive the whole length to check it out. i didn't see the mini access roads...excellent idea.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Well, to be sure, if you're heading westbound, once you cross Sepulveda it's a deathtrap for two blocks or whatever until you cross Sawtelle. I don't know if they could figure anything else out ... it's pretty darn tight through there. I just take the lane and hope for the best.

After Sawtelle, however, the right/parking lane is quite wide. You can avoid the door zone and stay out of traffic.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Well, to be sure, if you're heading westbound, once you cross Sepulveda it's a deathtrap for two blocks or whatever until you cross Sawtelle. I don't know if they could figure anything else out ... it's pretty darn tight through there. I just take the lane and hope for the best.
> 
> After Sawtelle, however, the right/parking lane is quite wide. You can avoid the door zone and stay out of traffic.


How about cutting north on Sepulveda and using Ohio for the two blocks of deathtrap?


----------

